# Tuning question



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

Very basic, but what does it mean when someone says that Dura Ace requires more tuning than Ultegra's? What are you tuning and what happens when you don't do it?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It means that the "someone" doesn't know what they are talking about.....

Dura Ace doesn't require more tuning than Ultegra...


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> It means that the "someone" doesn't know what they are talking about.....
> 
> Dura Ace doesn't require more tuning than Ultegra...


I'll keep this anonymous as best as I can, but this is where I read it.



anonymous said:


> Ultegra is a training component and is very reliable, the only difference between them and Dura Ace is Weight and the fact that Dura Ace needs tuning more often.[.../QUOTE]
> 
> Still I don't know what they are tuning or what tuning even is? Sorry for the noob questions.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

When they refer to tuning it means adjustments to keep the bike shifting properly. Cable stretch is an example. Shift cables can stretch and the derailleur needs a turn or two of the barrel adjuster to keep the bike shifting correctly. Dura Ace is not different in terms of needing adjustments.

Again, I question the sourse of the information. You don't have to out the person that said it, just be careful. Ultegra is not a training component. Many racers use Ultegra. 

As a general rule, as you add more cogs in the back, ie 10 instead of 9, the bike is going to be harder to tune because the toleraces are tighter.. I have bikes with 8 speed cassettes that require no adjustments all season because they are more forgiving. The distance between cogs is greater with 8 speed so the tolerances aren't as tight...


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

*Thanks!*



Dave Hickey said:


> When they refer to tuning it means adjustments to keep the bike shifting properly. Cable stretch is an example. Shift cables can stretch and the derailleur needs a turn or two of the barrel adjuster to keep the bike shifting correctly. Dura Ace is not different in terms of needing adjustments.
> 
> Again, I question the sourse of the information. You don't have to out the person that said it, just be careful. Ultegra is not a training component. Many racers use Ultegra.
> 
> As a general rule, as you add more cogs in the back, ie 10 instead of 9, the bike is going to be harder to tune because the toleraces are tighter.. I have bikes with 8 speed cassettes that require no adjustments all season because they are more forgiving. The distance between cogs is greater with 8 speed so the tolerances aren't as tight...


Just for the record, I read in many other places that DA requires more tuning than Ultegras. So it's not just that one comment. (I apologize for outing the anonymous person). Anyway, I understood your point, but still it makes me wonder why some people were saying that DAs needed to be more frequently tuned. 

Also in your last paragraph you mention that bikes with more cogs become harder to tune because the tolerances are tighter. Did you mean to say that you'll need to tune it more often? I don't understand why it would be hard to tune. It's just turning the barrel adjuster and some other tweaks. That doesn't sound hard to do, but maybe I'm sure I'm missing something here. Sorry for the noob question.

Thanks.


----------

